# Salt & vinegar peanuts.  My silly mistake



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2018)

A few months back, I discovered KP salt & vinegar peanuts.  At 2.2g carb per 30g serving, thought they would make a change from normal peanuts.  Well, forward to this week, our Tesco started selling their own brand of salt & vinegar peanuts, so though I'd give them a go.  I didn't read the carb content.  I have been having a couple of handfuls every day this week, but at times that I don't test.  Today I have been testing before & after everything I eat.  So, for lunch I had 2 handfuls of nuts & a Nature Valley protein bar.  was 5.5 before, then 9.5 2 hours after!  Looked at carb count. 9.3g per 25g serving.  A handful weighs 25g & I had two plus the 9g from the protein bar.  10 mins later, down to 7.7.  Think I'll go back to the KP ones.


----------



## Uller (Feb 4, 2018)

I did the same sort of thing, but it was Sainsbury's own brand. Didn't have a spike, but they were no comparison taste wise...


----------



## Beck S (Feb 5, 2018)

That is bonkers.  Imagine if you were looking for snacks and picked up the Tesco first - you wouldn't even bother looking at the KP ones as you'd just assume they were the same.  Bad that.


----------



## Zillah (Feb 5, 2018)

Mmmmmmmmm salt and vinegar peanuts yum.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, I've bought the KP ones today.  Also picked up KP chilli flavoured peanuts.  Both are 2.3g carb per 30g serving.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm really surprised you rose that high @Mark Parrott .  Have you ever done an OGTT and tracked it every 15 minutes?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> I'm really surprised you rose that high @Mark Parrott .  Have you ever done an OGTT and tracked it every 15 minutes?


No, I haven't tried that.  15 mins later I was 7.7  By the 3 hour mark (after 'nutgate') I was back down to normal (5's).  I'm beginning to wonder if it was a rogue reading.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 5, 2018)

It could have been a rogue reading.

I guess it's maybe something to try again, just to settle your mind, in terms of your body's reaction, but that's up to you.


----------



## Zillah (Feb 6, 2018)

I am so going to buy some salty/vinegary/chilli goodnesses today


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 6, 2018)

A rogue reading is possible if you hadn’t washed your fingers before testing. This is not to impugn your cleanliness, just a thought


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> A rogue reading is possible if you hadn’t washed your fingers before testing. This is not to impugn your cleanliness, just a thought


Always always wash my hands before testing, though never know what could be on the towel.  I will try an identical test again sometime & see what happens.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2018)

I am always looking at carb values


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought some of these yesterday


----------

